# Partial Dislocation of Shoulder



## 14Stone (Jun 23, 2010)

Dumbest crash ever, too much speed, not enough skill... new bike, and a healthy dose of derp.

Partial dislocation of shoulder that popped back into place with a small movement and flexing of my shoulder. Hurt like hell on Saturday. Sunday and Monday small amounts of recovery.

Now it wasn't fully dislocated... I think. But has this happened to anyone else? What was your recovery like?

I still have full range of motion when assisted, but 0 strength to lift past say my chest...


----------



## Old Ray (Sep 5, 2010)

14Stone said:


> Dumbest crash ever, too much speed, not enough skill... new bike, and a healthy dose of derp.
> 
> Partial dislocation of shoulder that popped back into place with a small movement and flexing of my shoulder. Hurt like hell on Saturday. Sunday and Monday small amounts of recovery.
> 
> ...


If it does not improve very quickly, in the next day or so, get it checked. Could be a torn rotator cuff or something. If you can afford to, get it checked out anyway.


----------



## bisicklay (Jul 16, 2011)

It sounds exactly what happens to mine: partial subluxation. Mine is a genetic propensity, and a real pain in the ass; it happened often after a baseball injury in college, and the ortho always had me rest it for 1-2 weeks, then do the typical physical therapy stuff until strength returned and motion with NO pain. I always rushed it, and got back into playing and sports before I should've.
But, down the line, I kept up the therapy when I lifted weights 2-3 times a week, always.

About 3 months ago, I fell awkwardly and did it again, badly. But, I had dropped my insurance, so I rested it, then went back to that old routine, and I was fine after five-six weeks... I know, a long time in riding season.
This guy's stabilization exercises helped a bunch, early on:
Evan Osar, Shoulder Stabilization, why not Ys Ts and Ws - YouTube
Shoulder stabilization for impingement syndromes - YouTube
This guy is almost a satire of a therapist, but the basic exercises are right on:
Physical Therapy Diagnosis: Shoulder Stabilization - YouTube

And, if you want to read up, I found these somewhat helpful:
Shoulder Dislocation/Subluxation
Dislocated Shoulder

Of course, you *should* go see an ortho, if you can. If not, rest it for at least a week before therapy. That's my 2 cents, from experience. 
Now: Heal!


----------

